# Is Your Outback Furnace Too Loud?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

*Is your furnace loud enough to be disturbing?*​
Yes, that thing is loud enough to bother/wake me!7160.17%It's not loud enough to bother me.4336.44%Noise? What Noise?43.39%


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Since the noisy furnace issue has come up again this week I thought I would do a poll about the issue. If the results are of concern I will forward them directly to Outback. Everybody please vote so our sample group is large enough to form a valid picture.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Seemed really noisy the first few times we camped. Pretty much used to it now that we all accepted the fact that we are camping, not sleeping at home. Our first camping trip ever we rented a Keystone Cabana. Now that furnace was LOUD.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm with Randy - it IS noisy but not something I'd complain about. Just part of the necessary discomforts that go with camping (without hookup). After the first night we all ussually can sleep through it.

Since there are good alternatives for camping WITH hookup, I'm not really bothered by it.

BBB


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Furnace???? What's that? We've never fired it up, so I really can't answer the question! sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Furnace???? What's that? We've never fired it up, so I really can't answer the question! sunny
> [snapback]32325[/snapback]​


Your furnace will be that thing that WON't work when you actually need it and wished you had figured out how to make it work much earlier...









Of course the trick is to try to run a ceramic heater (that does a fine job keeping the trailer warm on the RVs Parks dollar then using your propane Heater on your dime....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

No complaints, we're warm









Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds kind of like a jet engine, which is what destroyed my hearing in the first place. It's loud, but I sleep thru it and have head phones for the tv, so no worries.

I'm just the opposite of summer games -- I've never tried the a/c. Wonder if it will work when I get down south? Maybe I should try it some day --- nah, I need a little excitement anyway.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

I figure the furnace seems loud because I'm sitting right next to it! It does wake me, but DH can sleep through anything and does. We plug in a ceramic heater and use that often. Nice and quiet. Got to love that heat when winter camping.

The subject of not ever using the air conditioner came up at the NW Rally. We turn our AC on when we get back from a winter camping trip to dry out the inside of the trailer. Works great.
H.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I voted yes, it wakes me-but that is only when the da** thing actually works. But, there are so many other people who are in worse situations that the heaters not working in our "2nd home" shouldn't be anything to complain about...although I do seem to quite a bit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Roloaddict said:


> The subject of not ever using the air conditioner came up at the NW Rally. We turn our AC on when we get back from a winter camping trip to dry out the inside of the trailer. Works great.
> H.
> [snapback]32347[/snapback]​


Hey, never thought of that. Guess we could have been running our heater and AC at the same time to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It seems to wake me once or twice during the night.
On the other hand, I'll wake once or twice during the night without it running. That's just camping.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thought it was louder than i would expect, but i slept just fine until my 4 year old was up rustling around at 4AM. he had found the remote and was trying to turn it off as he thought it was 'too loud daddy, i can't sleep.' to his credit, the furnace in the 28 BHS is right under his bunk bed in the back. will have to try the ceramic heater idea!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's just when it starts up that's hard to get used to. If it ran constantly, it wouldn't wake me.

I'll tell you one thing for sure...
It's a better way to be awakened than by a (4 tube) flouresent light being switched on over your head, and a loud alarm bell going off!









(could be why I'm medicated for high Blood Pressure?)

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday...but I'm nursing a case of Smoke Inhalation.







(DW loves it when I can't speak!)


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Just ordered a nice Honeywell oscillating ceramic heater with thermostat and remote. Honeywell seemed to get good reviews online.

http://www.honeywellconsumerproducts.com/H...?modelnum=HZ365

Paid $46 on amazon.com

At the price of propane these days I think I'll recoup the cost pretty quickly, especially given the high quantity of spring camping trips we are doing lately. Plus think of the peaceful sleep I'll be getting









I think the furnace is good to have around for really cold nights or to heat up fast, but I am thinking we will use this electric heater for most of our heating going forward.

Danny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our furnace is also loud, But I warm at night.
Besides we a 14 12 9 year olds that are always going at it.
So noise is not a problem








Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dan..
That looks like a really nice one. Maybe it's time to UPGRADE ours!

Is that a remote control I see???


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

I voted no, although it does wake me up, but I just roll over and go back to sleep. I can relate Jolly, but the calls for usually for the engine (I'm on the truck), so I just roll over and go to sleep. Maybe that's why the furnace doesn't bother me!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I voted that the thing is to loud. Personally I think the thing is to big. Instead of a 30,000 btu unit they should have used a 24,000 or 18,000 btu system which ever one has a smaller blower, so what if it runs a little longer as long as it is quiet. Bigger isn't always better sometimes, Kirk


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Not an active thread, but it's important to us as new Outback owners...

I think the furnace in my new 28RSS is too noisy and has excess vibration (I can feel it in the Qn bunk). My last trailer had a forced-air Atwood furnace that pretty quiet, about as quiet as the home furnace. After it died, I put in an SF-20 which was oversized for the trailer, but it was still half as quiet as the SF30 (I think) that in our Outback.

No reason for a furnace to be as load a truck idling in the next site. Would love to hear some "silence" on this one!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Nickens said:


> I think the furnace in my new 28RSS is too noisy and has excess vibration (I can feel it in the Qn bunk). [snapback]59973[/snapback]​


Mine is VERY loud and vibrates horribly. When I step on the floor in front of the couch the vibration gets worse. I'm planning on pulling the couch and doing something to dampen the vibration - rubber dampers or something. Won't know til I take a look. But my vote is LOUD.

Scott


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Used ours for the first time the last 2 nights of camping 9 days for muzzelloading season. The first night it bothered me the second I was a little more used to it. Agree it is to loud.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I actually used it for the second time since I've had the trailer (1st time was in May) and it woke me up every time it kicked on at night. My trips heard nothing as they couldn't really hear it in the bunkhouse with the curtain closed and bathroom door open to reduce sound and light.

I did learn to keep the AC fan on low so that it was a constant drone and didn't wake me when the AC compressor kicked in. I think someone shared a similar strategy with the furnace, but the only option when you're in "furnace mode" is "auto." Anyone have any cheats, tips or ideas to reduce the heater bomb drop?


----------

